# Website on LAN



## the_mog (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

i am new to FreeBSD and am hopeing that someone can help me

I have a FreeBSD server running in our office accessable from the internet
eg:  ww3.somdomain.com

we also have a second server on our local lan running a application
eg: 10.0.0.1/app/index.asp

is it possible and how to say if you go to ww3.somedomain.com/app it can serve the webpage from 10.0.0.1/app/index.php 

i am sorry if this is not FreeBSD related but i really dont know where to start

thank you 

Kenny


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

Setup DNS properly inside the company. Host the somdomain.com on your own (internal) DNS server.


----------

